# A little help Zim



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim,
Can you retrieve the info you had posted at the DWR site with links to the laws regarding non-protected species? It would be nice to have that sticky here at the head of this thread. I used to refer to it often.
Thanks,
NHS


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll get 'er done as soon as possible


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.


----------

